# Bread?



## Beardy (Feb 27, 2014)

Hi guys, just wondering how many of you include bread as part of your diets. There's so many contradictory articles on this, obviously it depends on the type of bread but some people just cut it out all together.

Ive found this bread called Burgen Soya and Linseed, I use it as a good source of carbs for snacks between meals either with tuna or peanut butter. And each slice has 7g of protein too, I know it's not a lot but every little counts, can't really complain.

What are your opinions on this? And if bread is not part of your diet what are your reasons?

Cheers


----------



## Plod (Nov 11, 2013)

I've have that Bergen once or rwice, but can't remember a lot about it.

A guy at the gym who was a baker said to me that your gut is like an oven, and it's like proving, and bread will expand in your stomach and bloat you.

As a rule I've not eaten a lot of bread, but I think that's been part of my low carb approach, but I'm coming more around to the need to include carbs into my diet, and not as scared to include them that I once was.


----------



## TheTransporter (Jan 30, 2014)

I don't get on too well wiv bread, I tend to blote and feel stuffed after eating it at times and at others I'm ok, as long as it's only a cpl of slices.

My mrs sometims gets wraps instead of bread, they not so bad bcos no yeast I beleive


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

I have a rocky relationship with bread, I'm intolerant to gluten and yeast but can usually get away with a couple of slices without any grief.

If I ate a lot of bread I'd get bloated and my stomach would not be happy.


----------



## Beardy (Feb 27, 2014)

It seems quite a few people are intolerant to bread. I have IBS so have to watch everything I have but bread is actually one of the few foods that doesn't cause any trouble.

Do you think bread is ok to be included as a good carb source along with brown rice, oats, potatoes etc or would you still eat it sparingly? Obviously white bread is a no-no but say seeded/wholewheat instead.


----------



## splinter1466867924 (Aug 5, 2005)

If you can't live without bread but want a healthy alternative try ezekial bread. Best of the bunch.

Might find going bread free is a good idea, avoiding gluten which can have various different types of health implications.


----------



## Beardy (Feb 27, 2014)

I think I may try weaning myself off bread and see what difference it makes, at the moment I'm using it to boost my carb intake when needed to reach my macros. Probably not the best thing to do but it's just more convenient.


----------



## aka (Jun 25, 2010)

7g of protein per lice is a lot, i mean more than in one egg

Don't eat that much bread but i do like my eggs on granary bread. You sold me that bread Beardy


----------



## TheTransporter (Jan 30, 2014)

It might not be good for ya but freah bread from the bakers wen its still warm wiv a dollup of lurpak is hevan


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

I at the moment have no bread or spread in my home, and that is the norm, I rarely eat bread, except maybe on holiday, I don't trust any margarines , even the ones that are meant to be good for you.


----------



## EXTREME (Aug 5, 2005)

Yep, we only buy butter Fredee, it tastes better and our bodies can deal with fat. Margarine is a grey colour before they add dye and is a chemical mix which is not a food so we don't go near it.

We've got tortillas instead of bread at the moment which I'm ok with at the moment.


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

Be careful of what you read on the internet Beardy. It's like the Wild West, experts mixing with lay people and self proclaimed guru's. Remember anyone can write an article on any subject and a lot of people are just trying to make a name for themselves. The classic example is where someone takes a food or training system you thought was great or healthy and turns the whole thing on it's head. Iconoclastic statements, a few profanities, some limited mention of research and a reference to some obscure weightlifter or trainer in the middle of nowhere. All nicely packaged with some sort closing statement like this will almost guarantee you a shredded physique and lbs of muscle time to man up etc. These articles are usually always aimed at males between the ages of 16 to 25. They largely fudge the issue and do more harm than go. Whatever happened to people reading books written by actual experts.

Bread is one of the foods that's been demonized down the years, the fact is probably less than 10% of the population are gluten intolerant and even less suffer from IBS although you seem to be one of the unlucky ones. We do have a higher proportion of people on this forum with bowel issues but I'd put that down to years of abusing ourselves with restrictive bodybuilding diets. If you can eat bread and it doesn't give you issues like bloating or aggravate your IBS then I'd recommend you continue to do so. Take a look at any food guidelines from any government around the world and you'll see that almost 30- 40% of the food you eat should come from whole grain cereals like wheat. So if it fits into your macros and you enjoy it then go for it.


----------



## Beardy (Feb 27, 2014)

Thanks for the opinions guys. It seems I am one of the unfortunate ones who suffer with IBS but you learn what aggravates it and what doesn't after a while. A lot of things I do have to avoid but fortunately bread is not one of them. It does fit into my macros at the moment so I am going to stick with it for now. Although when I start cutting things might be different haha


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

I know this is an old thread... But thought I'd add my thoughts instead of starting anew thread. (Not sure if this is bad forum etiquette).

Watched a programme on BBC1 last night called "Eat Well For Less".... They had a nutritionist on hand for guidance. She straight up stated that white bread was just as healthy as brown, whole grain and seeded bread.

She stated they all contain fibre which is essential in our diet.

No mention of GI ratings of the breads either!! Diabetes and obesity!!

I think it's shameful when a professional person speaks such tripe which will be taken in by so many people at home. I'm pretty sure there will be many that just believe this without question... After all, she's a nutritionist... She must know better than us.

Rant over.

#pointsofview 

!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neil R (Oct 29, 2006)

White bread, is, typically, no different form Brown bread, except for the brown colouring.

However, the seeded & wholegrain breads, would contain nutrients (typically fibre & fats) that would lower the GI.

That being said, most of the 'general public' should eat less bread, and more fruit/veg etc, whereas most athletes would be best to include 'some' bread in their diets. When not dieting, I ensure I have Bread, pasta, cous-cous, fruit etc included, so my digestive system doesn't get negatively effected from too restrictive a food choice.

Each to his own however, after all, we are all only ever responsible for our own choices.


----------



## tokyofist1466868046 (Jul 27, 2014)

Brown colouring which is most often crated with caramel. 

I think she should have given a fuller picture rather than saying "they"re all as healthy" with a tabletop that had all bread varieties.

(I have the odd bit of rye bread... But not too often.) #recoveringbreadaddict 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gingernut (Dec 11, 2006)

There was also a really good documentary shown on BBC a year or two ago, all about how modern bread is concocted and is nothing like true bread. They revealed how the squeeze test is a load of cobblers.

I think it was this programme http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b00rm508


----------



## AChappell (Jun 1, 2011)

I think your nutritionist should have been more specific than a generalised statement. There's a difference between "wholemeal bread" sometimes referred to as brown bread and white bread. Now it's perfectly feasible that companies could produce a brown bread masquerading as wholemeal bread but might be little that's no different to white bread. The term whole grain is protected products need to be at least 51% before they can be called this. Studies published by our group at the Rowett have shown consuming at least 3 slices per day as part of a healthy diet can significantly reduce blood pressure so I'd reject the claim that there's little difference between white and wholemeal.


----------



## jack3d14 (Dec 23, 2014)

I try to avoid bread where I can and get most of my carbs from vegetables


----------

